# Marketplace



## swift (Jul 21, 2009)

Under the search feature can we put the calendar link in there? When I go to do a search it asks what week I am looking for. I usually know the dates but not the week number and so I have to go out of search and go into the For Sale area to click on the calendar to figure out the week and then go back into the search to put in my information.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2009)

link to the planning calendar exists right next to the box you use to select the weeks.


----------



## swift (Jul 22, 2009)

You are right my mistake. I was in Search Wish Ads


----------

